# Chicago area shows in September



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

welcome to my home-town! What part of the Chicago area are you heading to? It's a pretty big area, LOL.
For some areas MI, WI, or IN can be really close.
Lafayette Kennel Club has one in Lebanon, IN, mid-Sept. That's 2-3 hours away, depending on where you are.
I think Trail Creek Dog Training Club (UKC) might have a show in Sept. They're just a hop across the border in IN. They put on a nice show.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

There's a golden specialty in the Port Huron, MI area mid-September..... of course that's like 5 hours away.....


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thank you for your help.
I'm headed to the NW suburbs, so that's why I was thinking Michigan and Indiana might be a bit too far.
I've heard your shows are really big! We have such tiny small town type shows where everyone knows everyone and 12 goldens is a lot in a show. This weekend we only have 15 dogs. And we're excited there are that many!
We don't have UKC up here and everyone on GRF talks fondly of showing in that venue. I thought it would be good to show my puppy myself again.
I'll look at those places and see what they have listed.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Even from the NW suburbs, Trail Creek might be worth doing .
Depending on when/where you're here, I know a pretty good place to take them swimming


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'll have to look into it!
My girl has never had a pheasant or quail or any other Midwestern bird. She's only swam in ice cold glacier water or the ice cold ocean. I wonder what she would think with warm water to swim in?
I'm committed to being with my Mom September 13-16. I have time before and after that to show Lucy, I just need to change my plane ticket.
Who knows by then I might not be interested in conformation at all, and want to do more hunt/field stuff with her. So are there any of those events around during that time?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't see any hunt events close by around that time....


----------

